# Could he do it?



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Just rec'd this as an e-mail. Makes me wonder....do you think he has it in him??????



> What did Hoover, Truman, and Eisenhower have in
> common?
> 
> Here is something that should be of great
> ...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

never happen, those are future democratic voters! oke:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that why Truman only deported 2 million? Oh, wait....that was before ACORN :wink:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry but your in a different world now. Bleeding heart liberals won't allow it. Send an ILLEGAL back home Yeah right. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only hope of getting a liberal to agree is to explain it this way. If the illegal aliens gets a job he sends money back to Mexico and pays no taxes to keep a liberal on welfare. If a conservative gets the job he will work his rear off, get a raise, get into a higher tax bracket, and put two liberals on welfare. Might work.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Csquared said:


> Is that why Truman only deported 2 million? Oh, wait....that was before ACORN :wink:


I'm so reminded of those immortal words spoken by Rowdy Yates and Gil Favor... "Head 'em up and move 'em out!" :thumb:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

...not to mention the classics "Rowdy" would come up with later in life 

You realize we're showing our age :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That would be wonderful to get rid of all the illegals, but on the other hand,they work, unlike alot of Americans. So we are in a tough spot.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

NO BL, we are not in a tough spot at all. They are illegal, period. Round them up and ship them out, we are a nation of laws. You want in to the US, do it legally.

Do a lot of them work, yes. Do they fill a need, yes. Do at least a fair number of them have ties to criminal entities, including possible terror ties, yes. Whether it is drugs or people the mexican mafia and others are making a profit off of this. While the american taxpayer foots the bill.

A lot of politicians have ignored this because there is the cheap labor factor. Other politicians have ignored this because they think they are doing the world a great service and it makes them feel all warm and fuzzy. The fact is that this illegal immigration is bankrupting our healthcare and more importantly school systems. I know of at least a few school districts in SW MN that are in the red partially, maybe mainly, because of illegals. Obviously the problem is way worse in the South. They need to be documented, taxes need to be appropriately paid on them, and lawmakers need to know how many students so they can appropriately fund the schools. Same applies for healthcare.

The only people I know that get more ticked off than me about this are people who have immigrated here legally.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I want them gone too, the hurt the economy badly, get free college and welfare. I think they have worked their way into the American culture so much so that if they left, it would do pretty good damage.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

An interesting side note to this is what you'll see if you check into operation ******* or the other programs set in motion to deport illegals in the past. The numbers of illegals who left of their own free will when they saw the laws were actually being enforced is astounding!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think it was Plainsman that posted an article about a province in Mexico that was mad because Arizona passed a law tough on people employing illegals, so the illegals where going back to Mexico and the local government couldn't handle it and was mad at Arizona.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> I think it was Plainsman that posted an article about a province in Mexico that was mad because Arizona passed a law tough on people employing illegals, so the illegals where going back to Mexico and the local government couldn't handle it and was mad at Arizona.


IMHO, that's tough bananas for the Mexican locals. They need to be motivated to solve their own problems. Their approach is essentially the same as the entitlement culture that always has their hand out for the free ****. Justification of putting up with the illegal alien problem in this country because "we need the workers" is bogus. Illegal is illegal. People need to have enough character to stand for something and not lean upon weak rationalizations. It's that simple. I'm not anti-immigration, but illegal immigration is flat wrong and ought not be tolerated. All those who come to this country legally through the "front door" are welcome.


----------

